# Tranny problems



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

EVery body must have heard of trannies

I have a big tranny problem


It seem that my front end seal is leaking 

Anybody know how to make it stop ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you use the word transmission instead? I feel weird responding to a tranny problem


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> EVery body must have heard of trannies
> 
> I have a big tranny problem
> 
> ...


Tell the tranny to leave your front end alone ...that should take care of it :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was completely mislead and frankly, feel cheated.









Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pre-op or post-op?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I was completely mislead and frankly, feel cheated.
> 
> Paul


What I got a legitimate tranny problem ...!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> What I got a legitimate tranny problem ...!!!!


Hey, I aint judging. Any guy that has a problem with a tranny doesn't need to explain anything to me. 




Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> EVery body must have heard of trannies
> 
> I have a big tranny problem
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than a dripping tranny.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

How do you know it is a tranny? Could just be a hormone embalance, or could just be a transmission leak.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

A drip in the front end? Tranny problem?

You sir, have the clap! :laughing:

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Careful when u check the dipstick


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Careful when u check the dipstick


That's what got him here in the first place! :jester:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

2 dollar I love you longtime!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> EVery body must have heard of trannies
> 
> I have a big tranny problem
> 
> ...


Automatic? That's a bit of a job. Have to remove the trans, pull the torque converter and replace the front seal. Check the torque converter shaft for wear - if it's worn it can be saved with a repair sleeve (cheap) - or replace the converter (expensive). Then reassemble. The torque converter must be rocked into place all the way (so you can't get your finger behind it). It can hang on the new seal for a short time while reinstalling, but don't leave it hanging there uninstalled overnight or anything or it will destroy the new seal. If you haven't done it before and don't have an experienced auto trans guy helping then it might be better to have it done by a trans shop.

Depending on the age of the transmission it might be wise to put in a rebuild kit (seals at least - maybe clutch packs (have a look at any bands as well) - and new filter) in it while you have it out. Most slipping autos are just worn out seals. A full kit w/clutch packs is like $200 - cheap.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Automatic? That's a bit of a job. Have to remove the trans, pull the torque converter and replace the front seal. Check the torque converter shaft for wear - if it's worn it can be saved with a repair sleeve (cheap) - or replace the converter (expensive). Then reassemble. The torque converter must be rocked into place all the way (so you can't get your finger behind it). It can hang on the new seal for a short time while reinstalling, but don't leave it hanging there uninstalled overnight or anything or it will destroy the new seal. If you haven't done it before and don't have an experienced auto trans guy helping then it might be better to have it done by a trans shop.
> 
> Depending on the age of the transmission it might be wise to put in a rebuild kit (seals at least - maybe clutch packs (have a look at any bands as well) - and new filter) in it while you have it out. Most slipping autos are just worn out seals. A full kit w/clutch packs is like $200 - cheap.


 

Come on man! We're trying to help this guy out and you come in here spouting that filth. Have a little decency.







Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> How do you know it is a tranny? Could just be a hormone embalance, or could just be a transmission leak.


Too much wine'll do that too. (Hickup*)


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> EVery body must have heard of trannies
> 
> I have a big tranny problem
> 
> ...


Plug it's nose??????


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Hillside said:


> Plug it's nose??????


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It on my ford e450 diesel.... It 2005 and I am pissed ...

Anybody know how much it cost to change the front seal on that ...

Again I got towed last night... Got home at 10:30 ...

I was so far back in a bush that I hardly had any signal ...

Nice. Friday from 4:30 to 10:30 just to wait for tow and drop off


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol 1000 or more here just because you said diesel.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

On a serious note, check out thedieselstop.com if u haven't already, great site


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> It on my ford e450 diesel.... It 2005 and I am pissed ...
> 
> Anybody know how much it cost to change the front seal on that ...
> 
> ...


 
That could be what started this whole thing, better take another look.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It on my ford e450 diesel.... It 2005 and I am pissed ...


Well there's your problem, it's a ford :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I got one question was the tranny loose, looooooose, or loooooooooooooooooose?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

There are a couple ways to take care of your tranny problem but they both involve spending money :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> There are a couple ways to take care of your tranny problem but they both involve spending money :laughing:


Oh I know ... It comes down to $$$$$$

Going to fix it then sell it ...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Oh I know ... It comes down to $$$$$$
> 
> Going to fix it then sell it ...


 Those post op, ops can be spendy. It costs like 4,000 for an Adadicktome. But it's your life.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Those post op, ops can be spendy. It costs like 4,000 for an Adadicktome. But it's your life.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

First of all how does this protain to PLUMBING??? This section is for General Plumbing Discussions NOT Vehicle problems..

Is it really that hard to follow directions. Heck they even give a description of what the thread should contain.:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

3KP said:


> First of all how does this protain to PLUMBING??? This section is for General Plumbing Discussions NOT Vehicle problems..
> 
> Is it really that hard to follow directions. Heck they even give a description of what the thread should contain.:whistling2:


It my plumbing truck ... Its part of my tools ...

What you take the short bus to get to your jobs ... Or a taxi ????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3KP said:


> First of all how does this protain to PLUMBING??? This section is for General Plumbing Discussions NOT Vehicle problems..
> 
> Is it really that hard to follow directions. Heck they even give a description of what the thread should contain.:whistling2:


 When you post over 7000 times... you get what you want or say at anywhere..


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

No I have 2 very nice vans (03-04 GMC) to work out of so if one breaks down I have a back up. And yes they carry my tools, material, and my azz. But they don't go in the house and look at the plumbing or talk about plumbing or even fix the plumbing they just help me get there. 

So if that make it related to plumbing I guess I stand corrected. But To me it's a vehicle issue not a plumbing one.

*General Plumbing Discussion* 

An open discussion on all things related to the Plumbing and Mechanical Industry.

Don't get me wrong OS I do have respect of your skills in plumbing.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry rjbphd I do believe I been here longer than you.. Number of post in a day or year just shows me someone has alot of free time. 

This is a open web and anyone can say or do as they wish. I just feel it should of went into a different thread. That all.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

My most valuable tool or asset is my vehicles...

With out them I could not arrive at the jobsite ...

It's not like the customer can take their plumbing problems to you...

That vehicle is everything ... It's my jobsite box, my office, transportation and advertising 

By far it should be the most important thing to any plumber ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> When you post over 7000 times... you get what you want or say at anywhere..


LMAO...

Get what I want ... LOL ... I wish 

Say what I want ... LOL ... That will never happen ...

I don't know how I hit 7,000 post 

The first 300 takes forever ... Then from there it just snowballs

But if you figure it's in the wrong group of threads ask for it to be moved ...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I AGREE it's the most important tool to have and working correctly. 

So are you now saying it should go into the tool section or equipment?:laughing:

Heck I will quit messing with you OS. You guys are way to up tight about this. 

Just thought I would mess with you for a few.

Your truck has the 6.0 motor in it? what kind of issues have you had with it? Thought about buying a crew cab to get the family around but heard horror storys about the motor... went and looked at a 08 with the 6.4 had only 99,000 miles (no pw or pl) asking $19,000.00 was missing the tailgate though.

As for the tranny I was always told to buy a manual with a diesel the automatic are not good with the torque .

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

3KP said:


> I AGREE it's the most important tool to have and working correctly.
> 
> So are you now saying it should go into the tool section or equipment?:laughing:
> 
> ...


I guess this topic can fit in a few catagories ...

Might even be able to go in the business section also


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

3KP said:


> I AGREE it's the most important tool to have and working correctly.
> 
> So are you now saying it should go into the tool section or equipment?:laughing:
> 
> ...


Don't buy a 6.0 powerstroke, you WILL regret it. 

Buy you a dodge ram with the Cummins

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree and I feel your pain, I just had to retire my old pick-up because of a transmission problem...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to get it fixed ... I can feel the vacuum sucking the money from me...

Dam thing only has 142,000 miles on it...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Miss. I been leaning towards dodge but was told to get a manual not automatic exspecially with dodge. :thumbsup: 


I plan to purchase something in January 

have my eye on a 04 dually 4x4 6spd manual, 130K miles. Just waiting on neighbor decide what he's going to replace it with. He said he's going to buy a new one 1st of the year.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

3KP said:


> Miss. I been leaning towards dodge but was told to get a manual not automatic exspecially with dodge. :thumbsup:
> 
> I plan to purchase something in January
> 
> have my eye on a 04 dually 4x4 6spd manual, 130K miles. Just waiting on neighbor decide what he's going to replace it with. He said he's going to buy a new one 1st of the year.


I have the 68rfe auto in my truck and its a good trans, but I know in the past there was a few tranny problems. Nice thing about an 04 is that there's no emissions equipment on it. And with only 130k miles you could still probably get 700k if not more miles out of it.

Just keep up the maintainance and such and that 5.9 cummins will keep on running 


Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

3KP said:


> First of all how does this protain to PLUMBING??? This section is for General Plumbing Discussions NOT Vehicle problems..
> 
> Is it really that hard to follow directions. Heck they even give a description of what the thread should contain.:whistling2:


Seems reasonable. Thread moved.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I can ask my neighbor if he's selling his air truck?

You may need to purchase some ski's for winter time though?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> I can ask my neighbor if he's selling his air truck?
> 
> You may need to purchase some ski's for winter time though?


Actually I was thinking maybe I should just buy a tow truck....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Unbelievable ...

The dealer can't even look at the cube van till next week ...

More than likely two weeks before I get it back ...

I think I am going van shopping ....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Unbelievable ...
> 
> The dealer can't even look at the cube van till next week ...
> 
> ...


 Before or after you win the lawsuit??


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I know the feeling. My reverse went out in my Chevy 3500. But I have went fixed a few in the past. Broke on a Wed. And had it fixed by the weekend. It was just a broke reverse band. But its the last thing you get to when you rebuild. So I just done a complete rebuild. cost 600 bucks and 2 days lost work.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> I know the feeling. My reverse went out in my Chevy 3500. But I have went fixed a few in the past. Broke on a Wed. And had it fixed by the weekend. It was just a broke reverse band. But its the last thing you get to when you rebuild. So I just done a complete rebuild. cost 600 bucks and 2 days lost work.


This is a diesel ford e450 cube ... It seems that no matter what it is the repairs start at $ 2,000 and up


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What the heck is going on ... Now I got another tranny leak on one of my other vans ...this one is a 2008 E250 Ford cargo van ...

It's leaking fluid .. Hopefully it's just a line ... Never had so many problems with transmissions ...


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

The problem is that it's a Ford work van. Trucks, good, vans, bad.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> The problem is that it's a Ford work van. Trucks, good, vans, bad.


The boys keep adding fluid ... Appointment on Friday to get it looked at...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*.*



OldSchool said:


> The boys keep adding fluid ... Appointment on Friday to get it looked at...


Better to bring it Monday. On Friday the price goes up.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

just leave it alone and it will eventually stop leaking


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What the heck is going on ... Now I got another tranny leak on one of my other vans ...this one is a 2008 E250 Ford cargo van ...
> 
> It's leaking fluid .. Hopefully it's just a line ... Never had so many problems with transmissions ...


Isn't it obvious? The guy driving it is not the guy that bought it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Its a FORD .. what did ya expect???


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Was it Eddie Murphy who had some tranny trouble a decade ago? :laughing:


----------

